# Düngekugeln



## chromis (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier mal kurz einen Bodendünger vorstellen, der sich bei mir schon seit Jahren im Aquarium bewährt hat und den ich jetzt in einer größeren Ausgabe auch im Teich anwende.

Osmocote-Dünger dürfte wohl allen bekannt sein. Um auch ja keine Nährstoffe unkontrolliert ins Wasser zu bekommen, verpacke ich diesen Dünger in Ton(gibt's  beim Töpfer oder im Laden für Künstlerbedarf, 10kg ca. 5 Euro). Diese Kugeln werden zwei bis drei Tage luftgetrocknet und lassen dann solange keine Nährstoffe ins Wasser dringen bis die Wurzeln der Pflanzen in die Tonkugeln hineinwachsen. Osmocote ist für die Pflanzen ein Volldünger und Ton in ungebrannter Form wirkt wie ein Katalysator und speichert diese Nährstoffe.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## niri (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Düngekugeln*

hi rainer,

ein toller tipp  ! so mache ich das auch dieses jahr und es ist eindeutig besser, als den dünger einfach pur ins substrat zu stecken.

lg
ina


----------

